# before and after 2009 to 2010



## johnlondon (Feb 12, 2009)

before and after let me no what u thik


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

good gains, put on a fair amount of mass


----------



## Ramrod (Jun 15, 2008)

Is difficult to tell with t-shirt on mate, you look bigger, but not the best shots.


----------



## johnlondon (Feb 12, 2009)

Shady45 said:


> good gains, put on a fair amount of mass


yah i put on a bit of fat as well but wen i get to 15st then i will loose the fat lol


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Good gains mate:thumbup1:


----------



## johnlondon (Feb 12, 2009)

WRT said:


> Good gains mate:thumbup1:


cheers mate:beer:


----------



## Markc (Mar 25, 2009)

Good gains, how much do you weigh in those after pics?


----------



## johnlondon (Feb 12, 2009)

Markc said:


> Good gains, how much do you weigh in those after pics?


in the before pictures i was 9 stone now im 13 and a half, mate


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Well done mate great job you shold be proud.


----------



## johnlondon (Feb 12, 2009)

yah got lots more to do mate


----------



## KASHLDN (Mar 7, 2010)

great gains for a year mate! all natural?


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

johnlondon said:


> yah i put on a bit of fat as well but wen i get to 15st then i will loose the fat lol


as said with a t shirt on it is hard to tell, but you dont look like you have that high fat %. Though you weighed more than 13 and a half, how tall are you?


----------



## johnlondon (Feb 12, 2009)

KASHLDN said:


> great gains for a year mate! all natural?


lol no mate


----------



## johnlondon (Feb 12, 2009)

Shady45 said:


> as said with a t shirt on it is hard to tell, but you dont look like you have that high fat %. Though you weighed more than 13 and a half, how tall are you?


i am 5 11 mate


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

awesome gains mate! how many cycles have you done ?


----------



## johnlondon (Feb 12, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> awesome gains mate! how many cycles have you done ?


1 long 1 mate i am of naw 4 a bit


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

johnlondon said:


> 1 long 1 mate* i am of naw 4 a bit*


what you meen there mate?


----------



## johnlondon (Feb 12, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> what you meen there mate?


i meen mate i only had one long cycle, come of every 12 weeks for a few weeks and go straight back on, now im staying off for 4 mounths to recover.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

lol look how much your traps grew, can tell you was on gear 

nice gains


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

Nice gains. You look heavier than 13.5 stone. Hows your wheels?

Any more pics of the misus? Oj.


----------



## johnlondon (Feb 12, 2009)

Nemises said:


> Nice gains. You look heavier than 13.5 stone. Hows your wheels?
> 
> Any more pics of the misus? Oj.


lol


----------



## johnlondon (Feb 12, 2009)

Nemises said:


> Nice gains. You look heavier than 13.5 stone. Hows your wheels?
> 
> Any more pics of the misus? Oj.


lol she looks much better in real life mate


----------



## johnlondon (Feb 12, 2009)

bump


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

bro you gained but the first pic aint really one for showing how youve changed lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2010)

Not the best pics as stated, but you have come on a fair bit, well done. Your face has changed alot, look about ten years older lol


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Waheed_Akhtar said:


> Not the best pics as stated, but you have come on a fair bit, well done. Your face has changed alot, look about ten years older lol


Yeh funny that :thumb: 

good gains mate...


----------



## johnlondon (Feb 12, 2009)

cheers lads


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Great progress mate.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

You're a certified B.E.A.S.T!


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

On wednesday I think I saw you in carrfour in bristol. big scary ****er LOL


----------



## johnlondon (Feb 12, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> You're a certified B.E.A.S.T!


hr hr hr:lol:


----------



## johnlondon (Feb 12, 2009)

WWR said:


> On wednesday I think I saw you in carrfour in bristol. big scary ****er LOL


lol that wod b me mate


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

johnlondon said:


> lol that wod b me mate


yer i didnt want mention anything as i think it would be weird lol plus i felt like death after me leg workout.


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

good effort my man keep up with the good work!


----------



## johnlondon (Feb 12, 2009)

WWR said:


> yer i didnt want mention anything as i think it would be weird lol plus i felt like death after me leg workout.


lol dot b silly i am ther every day mate


----------



## johnlondon (Feb 12, 2009)

kirkelliott said:


> good effort my man keep up with the good work!


cheers mate:beer:


----------



## crf121359 (Oct 15, 2010)

well done fella.. keep it up


----------

